# Wet Dry



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Is a fluval 404 a wet/dry? Also, what does that mean? What part is dry in the filter? What advantages? Disadvantages are cost, are there any other ones? I'm building a 150, and need some filtration, just wondering if I should buy a fluval


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I don't believe a fluval 404 is a wet/dry. It is a canister. The dry part is outside, the wet part is inside.









Wet/dry just allows more water to air ratio so that the good bac.s can grow. Canister drowns the bac. in water and that is where they get their oxygen from. Wet/dry are opened and allow water and air to mix with the bac. A good canister and wet/dry mix is Eheim 2229.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

This is a picture of a classic wet dry filter. It is open to the air, unlike canister filters (fluval, magnum, etc). There is a chamber of bio balls (blue) that has water almost water falling over them. An external water pump is then used to pump water back up to the tank. Wet-drys are believed to create the best filtration available when compared to other filter types. If you have more questions, ask and I will ellaborate.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Both replies gave good info!!







An Eheim 2229 Pro II would be the best next thing to having a straight wet/dry system. Insinuasian showed how a pictorial of what it looks like. And heres a link that can help you know more about it..
http://www.wetdryfilter.com/setting_up_your_filter.htm


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> This is a picture of a classic wet dry filter. It is open to the air, unlike canister filters (fluval, magnum, etc). There is a chamber of bio balls (blue) that has water almost water falling over them. An external water pump is then used to pump water back up to the tank. Wet-drys are believed to create the best filtration available when compared to other filter types. If you have more questions, ask and I will ellaborate.
> 
> ~Dj










well explained


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I have nothing but good things to say about Eheim 2229. If not an Eheim, I would go for an internal wet/dry or top. But the bottom sump thing cause me more trouble than it is worth. Flooded my house once.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> But the bottom sump thing cause me more trouble than it is worth. Flooded my house once.


 How did this happen? If you fill the tank without testing the limits of the wet/dry holding capacity, then perhaps you can get a flood. You should always check before you let the wet/dry run for any period of time. Usually when you first set it up, you should make sure that if the power cuts off, then you dont get overflow. Other then that you should have no problems.

~Dj


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> Flooded my house once.


 I have mine setup so that isnt possible now, I have a check valve on the return lines so the water cannot come back throught the lines, and then I have a drain on the sump because I use an auto water changer


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

The sump leaked. It didn't drain the tank, just enough to flood my house and warp the hardwood floor.







IMHO, if it was an internal or top, if it leaked, it would go right into the tank again. The tank was 180 and the sump was 55 BTW.


----------

